# FIrst day out...WOW!



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I fired my USP .45 EXPERT for the first time, yesterday. This gun is accurate and the recoil was smooth. The front sight was easy to focus on a colored target but was hard on a black targets. This gun has made me a more consistent shooter. This is from 50 feet and it's the best i've shot at this distance...I'm sure it's the gun. Should I paint the front sight? I am, now, an HK believer and it was worth every penny.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure looks like some good shooting to me. If painting site will help you go for it. I never could get it to stay. Gun cleaners and such would looen the paint.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with Baldy  Nice shootin'

-Jeff-


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

With that kinda' group I wouldn't change a damn thing!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I can only echo the others. Good shooting.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Try buying those Nightsighter decals - they are a sponsor here...


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice shooting, maybe my next gun will be a HK! I used model paint on the front sight of one of my pistols and it stayed on until I sold it just last week (had it over 13 yrs).


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice shooting,My usp45 full size is a tac driver as well,,very nice firearms


----------

